# Humeral head resurfacing



## ksim879527 (Mar 24, 2009)

What would the correct CPT code be for a humeral head resurfacing?  23470 or unlisted?


----------



## mbort (Mar 25, 2009)

is that all thats done is the resurfacing, no prosthesis?


----------



## ksim879527 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, only the resurfacing, no prosthesis.


----------



## mbort (Mar 25, 2009)

I would have to say unlisted since there is no prosthesis...OR..depending on documentation, you can look at 23035.


----------



## ksim879527 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is for arthritis in a 39 year old person, no abscess or osteomyelitis.  They did the resurfacing in order to preserve bone for future surgeries and left the glenoid as is due to his activity level.  Guess I'll have to use the unlisted.  Thanks for your help.


----------

